# jDownloader ; comment ça marche ?



## Hakton (5 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait comment faire pour "dire" au logiciel que je suis en prenium sur megaupload et rapisdhare ?

Parce que il me cherche toujours les Captcha et il attend, des fois, des nouvelles IP... 
alors qu'il n'aurait pas besoin vu que je suis en prenium.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ksosforlife83 (13 Décembre 2009)

c trés simple pour configuré ton compte prénium mégaupload avec jdownloader il faut que tu aille dans:
prénium>hébergeurK-T>mégaupload.com>ajouter compte
et la tu rempli le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe


----------

